# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Androdrol... YESSSSSSSSSSS

## NMacFar

Supplement Facts: 
Serving Size: 1 Capsule 
Servings Per Container: 60
Amount Per Serving: 
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol 20mg 
2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol 15mg
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)dien-17-one 15mg 
2a-17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 10mg 
6 bromoandrostenedione 50mg 
ABSORBTECH Delivery System 10mg 
Bioprene, Vanadyl Sulfate

I'm looking forward to starting this one!  :7up:

----------


## NMacFar

Correct me if i'm wrong, but I think it's a stack of halodrol, epi, m-lmg, and superdrol...?

----------


## -DedicateD-

bump, anyone have any experiance with this one?

----------


## NMacFar

10 days in to it now

----------


## Swifto

Thats going to be fairly hepatoxic.

Not for me.

----------


## IM708

You better be taking liver support supps and be getting blood work done, that's a nasty mixture. M-drol by itself is already toxic enough.

----------


## Swifto

> You better be taking liver support supps and be getting blood work done, that's a nasty mixture. M-drol by itself is already toxic enough.


Some of these supp. companies dont care. All they care about is sales and it being the strongest legal AAS product available.

Dam right you'll get gains on that, but a f*ck load of side effects too.

----------


## OH REALLY

> Supplement Facts: 
> Serving Size: 1 Capsule 
> Servings Per Container: 60
> Amount Per Serving: 
> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol 20mg 
> 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol 15mg
> 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)dien-17-one 15mg 
> 2a-17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 10mg 
> 6 bromoandrostenedione 50mg 
> ...


any pct needed?

----------


## NMacFar

I'm running two bottles, 4 pills a day (more than recommended) so yes, I will be running PCT. I'm working back tonight so i'm really excited to see if I feel a difference compared to last week even though it's not "supposed" to kick in until the 2nd week. Pull ups galore until I puke  :Smilie: .

So far I havent had any sides. Running 4 pills a day every 6-7 hours is helping to keep my blood levels fairly stable so I havent noticed any sided compared to previous PH cycles. Only time will tell  :Smilie:

----------


## NMacFar

> You better be taking liver support supps and be getting blood work done, that's a nasty mixture. M-drol by itself is already toxic enough.


I am taking liver stabil, omega-3 krill oil, red yeast rice and lipid stabil.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## shawno

Got an update bro?

----------


## ckfish444

Im one week in on 3 capsules a day of the androdrol. At the end of the first week I'm up 3lbs and definetly slight muscle increase and noticable strength gains. I'd say so far this is great stuff. I am taking in about 275 g of protein a day. Gallon of milk covers 144g. Im hittin the gym everyday and run about 6 miles everyother day. If your gona kill the liver mine as well get some good results. I've taken sustanon 250, anadrol 50's and winstrol in the past. This stuff is actually somewhat comparable to the sustanon. I am having some slight side effects. Few zits breaking out, short temper and definetly having issues sleeping. good stuff ;0) I'll update this everyweek for 8 weeks.

----------


## bigslick7878

> Correct me if i'm wrong, but I think it's a stack of halodrol, epi, m-lmg, and superdrol...?


Complete insanity if that is what it is.

----------


## AdamGH

absolutely no justification for taking this. Shit like this cant really hurt someone and it gives steroids the black eye it doesn't deserve. douche bags take shit like this cause of low self esteem issues and severe muscle dysmorphia.

Each one of the steroids work perfectly fine not stacked and is much safer that way. Dont listen to the OP and stay away from this shit. Your liver, testes and heart will thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Im one week in on 3 capsules a day of the androdrol. At the end of the first week I'm up 3lbs and definetly slight muscle increase and noticable strength gains. I'd say so far this is great stuff. I am taking in about 275 g of protein a day.* Gallon of milk covers 144g*. Im hittin the gym everyday and run about 6 miles everyother day. If your gona kill the liver mine as well get some good results. I've taken sustanon 250, anadrol 50's and winstrol in the past. This stuff is actually somewhat comparable to the sustanon. I am having some slight side effects. Few zits breaking out, short temper and definetly having issues sleeping. good stuff ;0) I'll update this everyweek for 8 weeks.


^^  :LOL: 

Have a fun time bulking on 4L of milk bro. LOL. 

make a log  :Haha: 

-VM

----------


## ckfish444

lol...ur a moron...low self esteem.... I was in bed with 2 chicks and 4 dildos last nite so my self esteem is good.... unlike you no dildos were in my ass

----------


## ckfish444

> absolutely no justification for taking this. Shit like this cant really hurt someone and it gives steroids the black eye it doesn't deserve. douche bags take shit like this cause of low self esteem issues and severe muscle dysmorphia.
> 
> Each one of the steroids work perfectly fine not stacked and is much safer that way. Dont listen to the OP and stay away from this shit. Your liver, testes and heart will thank you


Hate to give those steroids a black eye cause they don't hurt your liver,testes or heart. anything that gives results is bad..but it's a fair trade for the muscle....im tryin this shit cause it's legal for now... if anadrol was legal i'd do that... so suck my balls

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> lol...ur a moron...low self esteem.... I was in bed with 2 chicks and 4 dildos last nite so my self esteem is good.... unlike you no dildos were in my ass


hahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahh ahaha

hahahahahahahahha.

 :LOL: 

Oh, my f*cking GOD!!!  :Haha:  

that is GOLDEN! 

-VM

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

"I drink a gallon of milk each day"

hahahahahahahhahahahha.

like I actually can't get over how funny this is.

-VM

----------


## ckfish444

> ^^ 
> 
> Have a fun time bulking on 4L of milk bro. LOL. 
> 
> make a log 
> 
> -VM


you would think you'd bulk up but I've drank a gallon everyday for year or so now... I usually never gain weight.... I stay about the 218 mark all the time. up to 221 now so im guessing these things work...but we'll see over the 8 weeks...

----------


## ckfish444

> "I drink a gallon of milk each day"
> 
> hahahahahahahhahahahha.
> 
> like I actually can't get over how funny this is.
> 
> -VM


its 90% water and I jog in the 100 florida heat everyother day.. no fat around here....doc says im healthy and no problems soooooo rock on

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> its 90% water and I jog in the 100 florida heat everyother day.. no fat around here....doc says im healthy and no problems soooooo rock on


what type of milk are you drinking (%)

-VM

----------


## ckfish444

> absolutely no justification for taking this. Shit like this cant really hurt someone and it gives steroids the black eye it doesn't deserve. douche bags take shit like this cause of low self esteem issues and severe muscle dysmorphia.
> 
> Each one of the steroids work perfectly fine not stacked and is much safer that way. Dont listen to the OP and stay away from this shit. Your liver, testes and heart will thank you


if thats you in the pic adam.... lol... u cant be doin steroids or anything for that matter... hell u look like u weigh 150lbs... nice pecs...lol...u probably strut around the gym like a tough guy i bet..

----------


## ckfish444

> what type of milk are you drinking (%)
> 
> -VM


fat free man...

----------


## ckfish444

> I'm running two bottles, 4 pills a day (more than recommended) so yes, I will be running PCT. I'm working back tonight so i'm really excited to see if I feel a difference compared to last week even though it's not "supposed" to kick in until the 2nd week. Pull ups galore until I puke .
> 
> So far I havent had any sides. Running 4 pills a day every 6-7 hours is helping to keep my blood levels fairly stable so I havent noticed any sided compared to previous PH cycles. Only time will tell


no updates from this guy...hope he's still tickin... 4 pills bro!! wow... im doin 3 and was thinkin of cuttin back to 2 or stoppin after 4 weeks.... just curious what results you got at the end of 8 week cycle at 4 a day...

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> if thats you in the pic adam.... lol... u cant be doin steroids or anything for that matter... hell u look like u weigh 150lbs... nice pecs...lol...u probably strut around the gym like a tough guy i bet..


ahahaahahaha wowww

you're roid raging bro..!

-VM

----------


## Big

seems like I remember a no-flame rule around here...

----------


## AdamGH

Thanks for contributing to the thread ckfish444  :Smilie:  Your inability to make any sense was lost in a sea of grammatical errors and misspellings. I am sure your intelligence will be greatly accepted here and the contributions to the community profound. Please go on and let us know more insight to your wit!

----------


## bigslick7878

I don't even know what to say at this point.....LOL.

Hey take it for 12 weeks, you will get HUGE!!!

----------


## Times Roman

> lol...ur a moron...low self esteem.... I was in bed with 2 chicks and 4 dildos last nite so my self esteem is good.... unlike you no dildos were in my ass


two chics and four dildos? really? sounds like that kinda leaves you odd man out.... c'mon, you can tell us... you were just watching, right?

----------


## BIGB

What a stupid thread about nothing. have fun.

----------


## ...aydn...

pretty funny thread. i would defs not take this lol. looks hectic like it could actually kill you.

as for the milk bulk. Frank mcgrath preaches that drinking heaps of milk is essential..

----------


## ckfish444

> two chics and four dildos? really? sounds like that kinda leaves you odd man out.... c'mon, you can tell us... you were just watching, right?


Ahhh my friend, I can tell you haven't been in many 3somes. You have to take whats available. In this case they were 69ing each other. The top chick had one in her mouth using it on the bottom chick. So what I did was stand behind the top chick and went the Hershey Highway. Then at the end of the road I turned around and showered bottom chick with love... and that my friend is how you do that when their hoggin up the whole bed

----------


## ckfish444

> pretty funny thread. i would defs not take this lol. looks hectic like it could actually kill you.
> 
> as for the milk bulk. Frank mcgrath preaches that drinking heaps of milk is essential..


Yeah big misconception about milk for some reason. Everyone acts like your gonna weigh 400lbs drinking it. Its the cheapest best source of protein I know of. 144g and it's easy to get down.

----------


## FughkYEA!

i was in bed with 9 chicks, 18 dildos and banged all the chicks while they had a double fisted dildo fight. got thirsty so i killed 7 gallons of milk, all of this was done in 120 degree heat in death valley ca.

my self esteem is very low as i felt that the meaningless encounter would some how validate my existence.

i am new, and this site is awesome.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> lol...ur a moron...low self esteem.... I was in bed with 2 chicks and 4 dildos last nite so my self esteem is good.... unlike you no dildos were in my ass


That statement is so outlandish that I cannot even comment on it. Get back to us when you graduate HS.

----------


## gregghowie

i was in bed with 9 chicks, 18 dildos and banged all the chicks while they had a double fisted dildo fight. got thirsty so i killed 7 gallons of milk, all of this was done in 120 degree heat in death valley ca.

my self esteem is very low as i felt that the meaningless encounter would some how validate my existence.

i am new, and this site is awesome. 

And then to top it all you thought while they reccomend like 4 weeks for a prohormone cycle but what the hell I just take this bottle of shit that has a hundred different compunds in it for like 12 weeks and see if I can demolish my liver completely!

----------


## PistolStarta

he hasnt commented in weeks, stop joining and bashing people.

----------


## CMB

wish we could get an update on this.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

:Aapostpics:

----------


## oak2429

thats a 192 grams of sugar just from the milk alone

----------


## Big Rob78

This product works ALMOST perfectly. The 4-chlora formula in it is p-mag, good at first but youll need to add a halodrol (halovar or massfire would be my pick.) You might want to get 3 bottles so you can dose up to 3 caps a day after the first week (morning-mid-night) thats how me and my partner got the best gains. From my studies P-mag seems to hit you right out of the gate with size gains but you build up a tolerance to it around 4 weeks. Halodrol takes a week or so to fully kick in with sustained gains through cycle. Also, stacking it with Optimums ProComplex Gainer, Opti-Man multivitamin, Infinite labs juggernaut Preworkout.
Those who (including myself) ran it this way saw increase of 40-80 Lbs on their bench press (eg.225x10 week 1290x10 week 8), not to mention gains on their other lifts. About a ½ inch to over an inch growth on each arm. Significant fat loss and an average of 15 -20 lbs of dry, defined muscle depending on diet and how they lift..after using Powerlabs PostCycle, all gains maintained. Run Animal Flex through the whole cycle.when getting ready to post cycle recalculate you nutritional intake for 20 lbs more than you actually are. Through post cycle and 2 month after you must work on building the integrity of that new muscle.then you can cut or bulk from there.
5.5 Months Later: Sense finishing this stack of Androdrol and Halovar 5.5 month ago I found a product called Titan2 by Flex Fitness Products. One cap of Titan2 is basically the same thing as taking Androdrol and Halovar all in one pill. Titan2 is also a 90 cap bottle so I only need 2 bottles for 8 weeks instead of 3 bottles of Androdrol and 3 bottles of Halovar. 1 bottle of Titan2 is also cheaper than 1 bottle of Androdrol. For the last 4 weeks, my partner and some of our other friends have been using the Androdrol/Halodrol stacks for the second time. They are not seeing the same gains as the first cycle for some reason. However, I have been using the Titan2 for the last 4 weeks and have had even better results than the first time with the Androdrol/Halovar, especially in size gains. One other friend is two weeks into the Titan2 for his first multi-compound PH and hes doing even better than me. We are all using Myogenix Myovite because it has everything need for Cycle support + its a really good multivitamin for a good price.
Side effects for Androdrol/Halovar or Titan2??????????? Hunger and thirst.maybe some gas???? This product does not exhibit any of the usual side effects (probably due to product purity), not noticeably suppressive, no mood swings, no bloating, no sleep interruption, no E.D., no pimples, no High B.P..kind of makes life seem a little better..
Note: You might gain 5 lbs in the first week but the real gains dont come until the second month
Halodrol-50 (Turinadiol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol advertized in Androdrol
Promagnon-25 (Methyl-Clostediol) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol actually in Androdrol
If anyone ever has any questions about anything lifting or nutritional related contact me at bigrob_7872 at yahoo
Have a great day

----------

